# Piscine de Mosq



## heeftmeer (Mar 30, 2012)

Very nice pool and theater
I liked it. :de 
1



Grundig International 100,7FM by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



Entrance for kings(2) by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



Entrance for kings by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



Stage by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



The pool by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

6



Pool without water by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

7



composition of lights by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

8



The low board by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

9



Heros of the 50s by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

10



Left or right handed stairway by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

11



Urbex Nederland - One year by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## King Al (Mar 30, 2012)

Great find as usual heeftmeer! Good stuff


----------



## tank2020 (Mar 30, 2012)

I hate looking at your posts, they make me feel inadequate. Amazing!


----------



## rossd001 (Mar 31, 2012)

Photo Number 5 for me..... Stunning work!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 31, 2012)

Fantastic photographs, I love the production on them


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2012)

Amazing place,thanks for sharing.


----------



## freebird (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow!! Those pics are fantastic!


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 2, 2012)

is that a swimming pool in a mosque or am I not getting the translation right? Great pics again!


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 3, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> is that a swimming pool in a mosque or am I not getting the translation right? Great pics again!



No its no mosq but the tiles are in that style so they called it piscine de mosq. Its a theater and a swimmingpool.

Thanks everybody for you kind words


----------



## Flexible (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice pics. Interesting TV show! ;-)


----------



## Stussy (Apr 7, 2012)

Amazing place and pics, simply staggering


----------



## wherever i may roam (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice...


----------

